# Advice Needed



## Chilli (29/8/18)

Morning Members

I remember seeing a thread about flying with our devices....

I am flying with Mango on Friday and would like to know a few things:

Do I need to dismantle the whole device?
Am I allowed to carry it on me?

What are the rules?

Please help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (29/8/18)

hi, you can fly with the device on you, just remove the batteries, keep them in your luggage


----------



## Chilli (29/8/18)

@vicTor In my hand luggage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/8/18)

Chilli said:


> @vicTor In my hand luggage?



Yes, all mods and batteries must be in hand luggage, just don't have any juice (100ml or more) in your hand luggage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (29/8/18)

And a tip. 
Make sure your atty is empty. 
Before take off I usually unscrew it and put it in a separate ziplock bag. As it WILL leak all its juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/8/18)

franshorn said:


> And a tip.
> Make sure your atty is empty.
> Before take off I usually unscrew it and put it in a separate ziplock bag. As it WILL leak all its juice



What I do (for most of my RTAs) is just travel with the whole device upside down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chilli (29/8/18)

Thanks gents....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

